# Drop Rate on Scott's Drop Spreader



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I recently purchased a Scotts's Accugreen 1000 Drop Spreader. They have a "micrometer scale" on it to adjust the drop rate, but it does not appear to calibrated in any particular units. If I buy a Scott's product, the fertilizer package tells me what setting to put it on, but it seems that if I buy another brand, I am guessing at what rate it is coming out. A google search turned up a suggestion that the units on the scale are pounds per 1000 square feet, but that can't be quite right since a package of Scott's fertilizer said "set to 6.75 if using a Scott's drop spreader or else set to 5 pounds per 1000 sq feet if using other spreader" Not sure how much variation in particle size there is amongst fertilizers, but I figure that has something to do with it also. Any suggestions on how to estimate the rate at which fertilizer will come out of this spreader ? Or should I just accept buying Scott's products ?


----------



## clintb (Mar 13, 2009)

Many years ago, I went through the same thing and just ended up giving them a call. IIRC, they were more than happy to help.


----------

